# Sticky  Presenting the Polarpaedia



## Arronax

*Presenting the Polarpaedia - the online guide to everything PL*

Thanks to all those who posted stuff especially Yama, Lisa and Prince of Styrene II.

Thanks to to Trev/TAY666 for hosting the pages and being patient with a first time website creator.

I'm working on the first update already so if you see stuff that needs to be corrected, added, deleted, embellished, etc. let me know (use the Contact Us link on the site). The Guest Book isn't there yet but sign it next time you visit.

But for now, go ahead. Take a look. You know you want to. This am correct.

Jim 


​


----------



## fjimi

Thats great and thanks for building! You should add a "Polorography" map (I think). Wonderfest "star", old PL building star, etc and possibly stars for members locale (certainly not all but some-or state counts). Possibly too detailed but the polorography name has a nice fitting ring to it.


----------



## The Batman

It looks like a great start! Very fun! I was even surprised to find that *I* made it under the heading: PLBB Traditions.

Lookin' good Aerowax!

- GJS

BTW, maybe there ought to be a topic heading devoted to Dave Potter's mangling of our bulletin board 'handles'?


----------



## Arronax

The Batman said:


> BTW, maybe there ought to be a topic heading devoted to Dave Potter's mangling of our bulletin board 'handles'?


The man has too much stuff on the site already. If I give him more coverage, he'll want to change it to the Hawgopaedia.

Besides, we don't need to encourage him.

Jim


----------



## Ignatz

Great job putting this together, Jim! It really brings back some good memories.


----------



## John P

Just a note - where it says "RC2’s principal activity is to produce and market collectibles and toys," I'd like to make a little edit:

"RC2’s principal activity is to find whoever has the Star Trek model kit license, buy them out, and stop making Star Trek models."

Thank you.


----------



## Ignatz

That sounds about right.


----------



## John P

Oh, and under events, you should stick this:
http://inpayne.com/plweekend/plweek.html
Feel free to link it, I'm not taking it down any time soon.


----------



## Da Queen

It's beautiful! sniff...got tissue??? sniff.

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Arronax

John P said:


> Oh, and under events, you should stick this:
> http://inpayne.com/plweekend/plweek.html
> Feel free to link it, I'm not taking it down any time soon.


Done. It'll be part of the first major update. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Capt. Krik

:thumbsup: Very cool, Jim and to everyone involved in it's creation.

PL may be gone but at least we can remember the good times.


----------



## phrankenstign

I was very impressed! Great job putting everything together!!!

.......and now the collector in me has to come out again......

Does anyone want to sell me their PL Wonderfest Badges or any of the PL model Chris White giveaways? Send me an email at: [email protected].


----------



## ChrisW

Yes, the model kit is so shiny...ahem...


Jim, we really need an explanation about the Scooby Doo Mystery Van tour with a link to Steve's page.

Good work guys. We belong to the ages now.

Also, is there a link to Phrankenstign's PL site? He really started the whole PL catalogue of info.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Nifty! Great job!


Found a boo boo! Sent you an e.


----------



## sbaxter

John P said:


> Just a note - where it says "RC2’s principal activity is to produce and market collectibles and toys," I'd like to make a little edit:
> 
> "RC2’s principal activity is to find whoever has the Star Trek model kit license, buy them out, and stop making Star Trek models."
> 
> Thank you.


Now, John P, you know that's a ridiculous untruth!

That part is just a hobby! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Arronax

ChrisW said:


> Jim, we really need an explanation about the Scooby Doo Mystery Van tour with a link to Steve's page.


It's on the Product Related Threads page.



ChrisW said:


> Also, is there a link to Phrankenstign's PL site? He really started the whole PL catalogue of info.


And that's at the top of the Polar Sites (links) page.

That am correct.

Jim


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Looks Great!

James


----------



## Just Plain Al

Lookin' good Jim


----------



## HARRY

Very good work.A stroll down Memory Lane.


----------



## Ignatz

Ooh. RC2 owns that now. HANDS OFF!


----------



## Mark McGovern

Jim, This could well be the only site of its kind on the Internet so far! There should be a link to it at the top of the PLBB Home Page. Congratulations.

I had a bit to add about the Dremel Salutes; I emailed it to you. Thanks for the great effort.


----------



## the Dabbler

Hey ! Good job by all concerned. It answers a lot of questions a semi-newbie always wanted to ask but was too afraid to look stupid. (er)
Dabbler


----------



## TAY666

Mark McGovern said:


> Jim, This could well be the only site of its kind on the Internet so far! There should be a link to it at the top of the PLBB Home Page. Congratulations.
> 
> I had a bit to add about the Dremel Salutes; I emailed it to you. Thanks for the great effort.


Oh gawd.
That should be good


----------



## yamahog

*Cool.*

Trev and Aerowax,

Great job! Really brings back the memories. I'm glad you're planning on updating it as I'm hoping this will stir up even more postings and contributions about the site. You've really given it a great look in the way you've put it all together.

Suggestions? We could have the list of issued Guillotine kits, as well as the complete list of all PL model kits with serial numbers.

Also, we should seek out any former members to see if they are willing to share their memories. Maybe someone can dig up Mr. Dean or Markenstein (Mark Chan).


----------



## yamahog

One more thing: It's been (what?) six years since I've seen those Yama's Hawg instrux, and it seems like even longer. Hold on to 'em Anj, they may be worth somethin' some day.

BTW--Does anyone happen to remember if one of the Yama's Hawg kits contained either a complete "Black Beauty" kit? I can't remember, but I believe there was a complete kit in one of the boxes.


----------



## Da Queen

Yes, my dear Yama...one of the Yama's Hog contains a full Black Beauty. I have no idea which one it was. :tongue: 

Does anyone remember the post by Rat where he waxed nostalgic about what it was like to be in the Clubhouse? It was a very sweet and quite insightful writitng. I may have even printed it off and stored it in a file somewhere. That just may be my weekend project...finding it. 

Also, Big Daddy Dave...are you reading this?? I have a bunch of stuff that would go great on the site, but I'm going to need help getting it scanned and stuff. Call me at Bethel Special Events & Conference Services. :thumbsup: 

Yama!!! SIX YEARS??? No way!!!!

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Arronax

As you write and post, I'm pulling stuff and copying it to a holding file. I will update the site within the next two weeks but wanted to have one big update so that TAY didn't get daily update requests from me (he's already been very patient with me).

If you've got changes you'd like to see made (it's really your website), LMK ASAP. 

If you've already posted a suggestion or e-mailed me, please be patient.

Thanks for your kind words. This was somewhat of a thank you to y'all for your friendship and camaraderie over the years.

This am correct.

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

yamahog said:


> One more thing: It's been (what?) six years since I've seen those Yama's Hawg instrux, and it seems like even longer. Hold on to 'em Anj, they may be worth somethin' some day.
> 
> BTW--Does anyone happen to remember if one of the Yama's Hawg kits contained either a complete "Black Beauty" kit? I can't remember, but I believe there was a complete kit in one of the boxes.


I got the Hawg instrux hanging where they should be, on the wall in my hobby room! It's above the LCARS panel in this pic:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/ModelRoom2.jpg
Incidently, you can also see the Big Frankie Fez picture with my WF badge & the Lisa Gets Chased "kit".

You know, that Balck Beauty really makes me want to open my kit! I don't want to... I like the shrink wrappyness of seeing it, plus I don't want to ruin the autograph! It's valuable, ya' know! :tongue:


----------



## TAY666

yamahog said:


> Suggestions? We could have the list of issued Guillotine kits, as well as the complete list of all PL model kits with serial numbers.


I suggested the Guillotine kit numbers also.
As for all the PL model kits with serial numbers. That is what the link to Phranks place is for.
Have you looked at his site Yama?
http://www.phrankenstign.com/


----------



## TAY666

Arronax said:


> As you write and post, I'm pulling stuff and copying it to a holding file. I will update the site within the next two weeks but wanted to have one big update so that TAY didn't get daily update requests from me (he's already been very patient with me).


Don't worry about that. No patients required.
I love this project also (he, wasn't I the one that suggested it in the first place  )

Hopefully soon I will have things worked out so that you will be able to do the uploads yourself.


----------



## yamahog

"I suggested the Guillotine kit numbers also.
As for all the PL model kits with serial numbers. That is what the link to Phranks place is for.
Have you looked at his site Yama?"
http://www.phrankenstign.com/

Trev,
Boy, that's an exhaustive site. Good work, Phrank.


----------



## yamahog

*"I got the Hawg instrux hanging where they should be, on the wall in my hobby room!" *

Anj,
When you've made it to "The Wall" of someone's home, you know that you have indeed, made it. Y'know, I've experienced a lot of great things in this here life. But as a kid, I always wanted to be able to draw model kits like Dave Deal. Believe it or not, this is kinda like livin' that dream. And after all, wasn't that what Polar Lights was really all about? Making our dreams come true? Thanks Anj. And thank you too, Lisa.


----------



## Arronax

yamahog said:


> Suggestions? We could have the list of issued Guillotine kits


I really thought about this but the thread on the BB does it so well and I did link to it (it's under Product Related Threads) (note to self: Figure out to set up a Search function on the site).

I'll consider adding the list to the site if someone can assure me that it's stable (I don't want to be the keeper and maintainer of this list).

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

yamahog said:


> Anj,
> When you've made it to "The Wall" of someone's home, you know that you have indeed, made it. Y'know, I've experienced a lot of great things in this here life. But as a kid, I always wanted to be able to draw model kits like Dave Deal. Believe it or not, this is kinda like livin' that dream. And after all, wasn't that what Polar Lights was really all about? Making our dreams come true? Thanks Anj. And thank you too, Lisa.


Awwww, Hawg. <sniff> You made me all sentimental. <punch in the arm> You guy, you. <sniff> Don't worry. On the wall is where it'll stay.


----------



## Big Daddy Dave

Da Queen said:


> Also, Big Daddy Dave...are you reading this?? I have a bunch of stuff that would go great on the site, but I'm going to need help getting it scanned and stuff. Call me at Bethel Special Events & Conference Services. :thumbsup:


Present and accounted for your highness! Jim said you've been looking for me. We've had some health related issues at home lately including a round of the chicken pox! As luck would have it, the wife just bought a new scanner/copier/printer today. How's that for timing? We will have to hook up and get your stuff loaded or downloaded or whatever you need done.  Just say the word. I'll call you. As for Yamahog, I still have my autographed head shot in a place of honor in my model workshop (I keep a votive candle lit next to it 24-7)


----------



## Da Queen

Thanks, Dave! I'll give you a shout as soon as this one conference here at the college ends and I have a free moment. I'll bring the pizzas! (BTW, I got the kids notes re Peter Pan. Too cute!)

Guyz...how about this for Polarpaedia....y'all really honored the company by your devotion to the kits and over my years with PL, I've seen some pretty amazing model rooms, walls of kits, walls of awards etc. What about addding in a section with pics of your modeling hideaways...those sacred corners of your basements, garages and yes, bathrooms (nod to Yama) where you are at your most creative? Dave Metzner's is nothing short of a warehouse; Big Daddy Dave's looks like a movie set, Dr. G's (from the pics I've seen) is quite impressive, Andy's is a mix of kits and official PL relics with just the right touch of whimsy. I know there are many more equally fascinating places out there so it might be fun and interesting to show them off as sort of our "genetic" link, if you will. What do you think?

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Arronax

Ya killing me, DQ. 

But if that's what people want, bring it on. Of course, when you see my disaster of a workbench, it may put people off even coming to the site.

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

I think it's a great idea! One pic for everyone, & the link in the left frame could lead to a list of names. Click on the names & you get the one pic.

(Just trying to think of ways to lower your workload by eliminating those thumbnails!)


----------



## A Taylor

Nice work fellows!
But I don't see any mention of Diceman's infamous "Are you a folder or a wadder?" thread.
Maybe that's so old that I'm the only one who remembers it...


----------



## Ignatz

It's still too soon Anthony. The whole Folder v. Wadder thing is still too fresh in people's minds. Why open old wounds?!


----------



## Just Plain Al

Dupa Dave!!!! Is that really you? Long time no read.


----------



## yamahog

There should be a story posted on the Dupa / Big Daddy name switch.


----------



## Just Plain Al

I wish I had saved the original text of the Flute-o-phone story, I remember reading that in the middle of the night after working 2nd shift. I laughed so hard I woke up my wife in the other end of the house.


----------



## Da Queen

Am I never going to live down the Flute-o-Phone incident??? :freak: But for the sake of passing on our PLBB history and culture and because for some reason men love the story, I would be happy to recount it for Arronax if he thought it a worthy addtion to Polarpaedia. :thumbsup: 


Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Big Daddy Dave

Ah, Dupa Dave. Now that's a name I haven't heard of in years  I'll have to do a write up on that one. He, he, he....


----------



## Arronax

The Polarpaedia would be incomplete without a reference to the Flute-o-phone!

Jim


----------



## John P

My stash cannot be filmed in one image.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


----------



## Arronax

*Polarpaedia Update - April 20, 2006*

Thanks to Trev's patience, I done a whole bunch of tweaking to the Polarpaedia (if I never see another %20 again, I'll be happy. It's a web authoring joke)

So what's new?

I tweaked the whole appearance on the site to conform to the PL site look (changed to Tahoma font throughout)
I added a faux Site Map page so you can see where things are and what was updated
I removed the Guest Book link and page until I can figure out how it works
I created a new Polar Sights Photo Gallery Home Page with links to seven smaller and more organized galleries
Added new photos, updated some entries, generally tidied up, swept out the cobwebs, sprayed for bugs, etc.
There's still time to add stuff. More photos, more stories, corrections, omissions, etc.

Jim


----------



## pagni

Question,
Wasn't there a point where member "join" dates were wiped clean ?
I vaguely recall having two profiles and having to create my present one because of some
computer glitch... Can anyone refresh my failing memory ?


----------



## TAY666

That does ring a bell.


And Jim is giving me way too much credit.
He is doing all the hard work here. I am just providing support and a few tips that I have picked up over the years.
He blew me away out of the gate with the design of this thing.
Especially considering it is his first site - ever


----------



## Arronax

pagni said:


> Question,
> Wasn't there a point where member "join" dates were wiped clean ?
> I vaguely recall having two profiles and having to create my present one because of some
> computer glitch... Can anyone refresh my failing memory ?


It is referred to in the Polarpaedia (look under Events - The Great BB Purge) but I confess I don't have specifics (dates, post losses, the effect it had on people's lives, photos of Hankster with a menacing grin on his face as he pushes the button, etc.).

As with everything, if you have a contribution, please post it here or e-mail me.

Jim


----------



## Da Queen

I just love the "Dawn of Man" reference in the PLBB time line! What a creative freakin' hoot!!! 

Hey...if you check with CultTVMan, he has a pic of me in "the crown" that might make for a better shot.

Also...shouldn't Jerry be noted as "still on vacation???"

Love the site! It totally rocks as the definitive place for all things PLBB.

Hugs & Love,
Lisa


----------



## gruffydd

Wow. I'm misting over.................


----------



## MadCap Romanian

*Adding model pics?*

Hi guys!

I just came back to this board after a while to see how things were going. 

As you all know, my wife and I own Monster Hobbies and I don't get much time to look at the computer. 

In case you don't know, Monster Hobbies is located at 127 3rd Ave Sw, High River, Alberta, Canada and the phone number is 1-403-652-5019. 

I like the Polarpaedia site. It's a great idea and the format is easy to follow. However, I am wondering if you would add in pictures of the model kits that we, the BB members, have built. 

For example, many of you might remeber my pictures of Dracula, The Wolfman, Frankenstien, the Mummy and The Phantom of the Opera. If not, here's the link : http://public.fotki.com/ursulescu/monster_figure_kits/

Well, here's an idea....why not have somewhere on the web page a picture of each of the Polar Lights model kit box arts, simular to the Polar Lights catalogs. Each box art is an icon button that links that paticular model to the photo page it corrisponds to. The photo page can have an unlimited ammount of entries of that paticular kit, as long as they don't stray away from it.

For example, the Polar Lights Dracula box will link to a page of various PL Dracula model kits (Mine included) so that future visitors to the site can see what that paticular model looked like and how different BB members built their paticular model and how they photographed it. 

This would be an awesome idea because it would present the PL models in a chronological manner. Plus I'm sure some BB members have some of the PL kits I missed in the past due to limited numbers, lack of funds and plane old general disinterest in that subject manner (I wasn't into the "Wacky" distortion cars.).

It's an idea that could benifit the web site because I know people will want to know which PL products were made and which ones might still be out there. 

I guess what I'm saying is that this would be an online version of the book "Aurora model kits", only that it would be "Polar Lights model kits".

What do you think?


----------



## Arronax

Ya killing me, MCR.

Those are great ideas but a lot of work. Getting the stuff we have now was the result of contributions from a relatively small but eager group of people. Trying to build a comprehensive gallery of all PL models would be a mammoth undertaking. And, frankly, I do have a day job.

I did include a link to Phrankenstign's site which has the complete list of PL kits.

No, I'd rather the Polarpaedia be just a repository for the inane but memorable goings on of the PLBB.

Of course, if someone wants to build the ulitimate comprehensive PL model gallery, I'd be glad to contribute and link to that site.

Jim


----------



## TAY666

Besides.
There is already something similar to it online already.
The model museum.
http://www.theclubhouse1.net/museum/

There are 287 submissions that come up in a search for polar lights kits
http://www.flatdb.com/cgi-bin/ftcedgedya.pl


What you are talking about, while a cool idea, is a ginormous amount of work.
I know that Spock puts in long hours every day, just handling the submissions for the museum.
I know from first hand experience that it is hard to find time to handle even the small amount of submissions that I get for my prehistoric scenes gallery.
I have more pics to add right now, but no time to get to it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Well, is there a simpler way to do it in that the actual BB member can follow directions in a "Format" type of way, submit his own photo and have it appear in the right place? 

Much the same way that fotki does it? 

That way you don't need one paticular person devoting his life to updating picture submissions. 

Just an idea.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I see that "the Clubhouse" won't allow Yahoo or Excite accounts, so that puts me out.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

there are some pretty cool builds though.

That's the one thing I like the most about this site. Everyone seems to know where to go to find other cool model kit stuff.


----------



## TAY666

MadCap Romanian said:


> I see that "the Clubhouse" won't allow Yahoo or Excite accounts, so that puts me out.


Yeah, sorry about that.
It's a security feature that had to be done to keep the trolls and troublemakers out.
The free email sites have absolutely no follow up on abuse complaints about their members.
I'm surprised your ISP does not furnish an email account.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I have an ISP account, but it is through Telus and I barely use it because my Yahoo and Excite accounts are so old. Besides, Telus automatically deletes my "old" Email for me. Usually, "Old" means anything over 2 weeks old.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hey, is there a way I can simply submit the photos of my models and/or send you the link to their whereabouts without having to make an acount?


----------



## Arronax

Sadly, I have updated the Polarpaedia with references to the passing of the PL BB. Pages updated are the Welcome page, Timeline and the Events page.

Jim


----------



## the Dabbler

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hey, is there a way I can simply submit the photos of my models and/or send you the link to their whereabouts without having to make an acount?


You can click on "My Gallery" below your name and post them there. That's were I put mine because I don't have a site of my own.
Dabbler


----------



## crazy mike

Cool site with lots of memories. 

An item which may be of interest- Remember the Golden Frankie Awards? A small number of kits crafted by several board members for presentation at a well known event? Around '99 I think.


----------



## crazy mike

Hi Jim. Got your E-mail. I'll post what I know here and hopefully others can fill in some blanks. In 98-99? there was a PL contest for repop wolfmen. Right around that time frame the suggestion was put up for PL to sponsor some awards at a major (I think) convention (Chiller? Wonderfest?). 7? repop Frankensteins were delivered to volunteers who did them up like Oscar awards. One of those was awarded to a relative of Boris Karloff. I don't think she liked Markenstein's tatoos (iirc). No names for the volunteers, sorry. They'll have to fess up by Barry Yoner Day or turn in their fez:hat:

The Wolfman contest was cool too. I remember lots of monochome entries and one REALLY wild entry where Wolfie was furred up like a sled pulling husky:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Queen

I remember because that was initiated under the Queen's reign.  The first one went to Lee Staton for all his work in developing Wonderfest into the Modeling Mecca it is today. The second did go to the Karlof daughter...Sara?? I think that's her name and then I believe the award died off after that when I was de-throned and no one at PL picked up the cause.

The kits were Frankies that were assembled by BB members and then painted gold and were to be awarded each year at WF to an individual who made a significant contribution to our hobby. The awards were given at the Grand Finale dinner at WF. I seem to remember the first one going out in 2000....maybe someone could contact Lee Staton and see if he remembers since he got the first one.

Hugs and Love,
Da Queen :wave:


----------



## Just Plain Al

I remember that Steve Iverson built one of the golden Frankies, there used to be a write-up somewhere on his site.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I've slept too often since I last set foot in the Polar Lights office and my memory isn't as sharp as it once was. BUT it seems to me that there was still a gold painted Frankie stashed in the closet when I packed my stuff and moved out.
I had forgotten all the details of the Golden Franky awards although I did remember that the actual awards were built by BB members and that Lisa came up with the idea and arranged to get the kits built.

Dave


----------



## Lee Staton

I most certainly remember the award and still display it proudly in my office at home. It was a huge honor to me. I've promised Jim I'll have Barbara take a photo of me holding the award for the Polarpedia. For all I know, I may have a photo from the original presentation at the banquet in boxes of photos from past WonderFests. And yes, Steve Iverson built mine!

I didn't recall that Sara Karloff got one. She was a guest at WF2001...and I got my Frankie on June 11, 2000...so you may be right, Lisa. She'd be the second. I'm getting old and just don't remember this stuff like I should. Plus, 17 years of WonderFests sorta run together for me!

As Indiana Jones said, "It's not the years, it's the mileage."

Lee


----------



## Arronax

*Update time!*

Yes, folks, it's still alive. The Polarpaedia has been updated:

Added the disappearance of the PL brand to *Timeline*
Edited the caption to the BB and PL links under *Polar Sites*
Added what information I have on the Golden Frankies under *PLBB Traditions *(still waiting on Lee's picture!)
Just in case, you want to check out the changes . . . 


​

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Especially with the apparent news of the last of the PL kits on the chopping block, this site is even more cherished. Thanks for your hard work, Arronax.


----------



## Arronax

A small update but I added the smiling face of Lee Staton with his Golden Frankie to the PL BB Traditions page.

Thank you Lee for the photo.

Jim
Keeper of the Polarpaedia


----------



## Arronax

A little pre-Wonderfest tweak to the Polarpaedia.

*Events*: Finally posted the photo that Lisa likes of her in her crown
*Product related threads*: Updated the Jupiter 2 entries with a bit more info, pics of both box art versions and (wow) a photo of Ron Gross

*Noteworthy Threads*: Added Cabin Fever contests (thanks, Roy) and an entry on the Flutophone incident which I can't complete because no one can tell me the whole story (Lisa?)

*Companies and organizations*: Updated the Round 2 entry to Autoworld (Tom Lowe's new venture) 

*PL Traditions*: Added the Golden Frankies with information and a picture of Lee Staton with his Frankie

You can still visit or re-visit the Polarpaedia here

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Arronax said:


> A*Noteworthy Threads*: Added ... an entry on the Flutophone incident which I can't complete because no one can tell me the whole story (Lisa?)


I won't tell the whole story, 'cuz Mum tells it best (especially when she uses sound effects!), but it involves a flutophone getting stuck... somewhere.


----------



## fjimi

Jim - any chance of adding the list of cold cast Bowen's to the site (or am I just missing it). I know in the old days it was a sticky.


----------



## Arronax

fjimi said:


> Jim - any chance of adding the list of cold cast Bowen's to the site (or am I just missing it). I know in the old days it was a sticky.


You can find the thread about the Bowen Wolfman list by just doing a search (at the top of this board) and typing in Bowen Wolfman. Phrankenstign has a list of who has the numbered models but as you will read in the thread, at one time the list had some inaccuracies. 

I don't really want to paste this list to th Polarpadeia a) because it's Phrank's list and b) he maintains it (which means I wouldn't have to).

A link to Phrankenstign's site is on the Polar Sites page of the Polarpaedia. The list of Wolfman kits is linked at the top left of this page. 

Jim


----------



## TAY666

How about the list of numbered guillotines?

OR is Phrank doing that as well?
I would hate to see the thread lost in one of the cleanings.
Think I better find it and bump it back up again.


----------



## Arronax

TAY666 said:


> How about the list of numbered guillotines?
> 
> OR is Phrank doing that as well?
> I would hate to see the thread lost in one of the cleanings.
> Think I better find it and bump it back up again.


I think the only list is on the thread you just bumped up. There is a link to this this thread in the Polarpaedia but given the fragility of the board (you never know when Hank will do another house cleaning  ), I have copied the list to my hard drive and will post it on the Polarpaedia.

BTW, on the Bowen Wolfman list, I notice that Phrank hasn't updated his site since April 2006 so I have no idea how accurate it is.

Jim


----------



## fjimi

I understand, thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

FYI: Strongsville Hobby Shop is relocating in MAY to a New location in Elyria at the Chestnut commons on RT 57(next to the new wal-mart).we will be having a moving sale in april . we hope to see many of you there in May to celebrate our GRAND OPENING
w/sales,expanded product line,and a new look.Thanks to everyone who has suported us for the last 24yrs in strongsville ,and we hope you will follow us to elyria for another 24.
for any questions call 440-572-0430.thanks jr.


----------



## Darklore

lookin good


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Speaking of the site, I was cleaning out the model room & I found yet another PL premium that's not listed in the site. There was a 5x7 graph pad of paper. Mine is almost full, so I'll get a pic of it & submit it!


----------



## TAY666

Hey Jim.
If you are still followinig up on this.
I was digging through the wayback machine today and stumbled across this old thread.

And for any who really want a blast from the past.
Check out this link.


----------



## Arronax

I really must do some updating . . . especially now that Polar Lights is back.

Thanks for the pages, Trev.


----------



## TAY666

Not a problem.
I've been spending a *lot* of time on the WayBack Machine the past few days.
Getting lots of info for a project, but that is both good and bad.
Was just going to be a quick one page piece which is now looking like a multi-page project.

If you decide to do any updates, and run into problems. Let me know.
My host has made some changes lately, and I may have to change permissions or something.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Just when I though all remaining signs of Dupa Dave were expunged from the internet... LOL! That's always fun to look back eh?


----------



## FLKitbuilder

I just got back in the hobby after a 5 year absence and recently discovered to my horror that Polar Lights was no more!! What happened? When did it go under? The last kit I remember was the Forgotten Prisoner.


----------



## Trek Ace

It's back.

Tom Lowe reacquired the assets from RC2 and PL lives again, along with AMT and MPC models, all under the guise of Round 2.

http://www.collectormodel.com/


----------



## JamesInNC

I was looking for the definitive list of PL kits, since I realized mine was incomplete. I visited Phrankenstign's site via Polarpedia and did not find his list. Looked like the site was no longer active.

Anyone know where I may find such a list?

Thanks,
James


----------



## TAY666

Yeah, Phrank's site has been down for years now. 

But you can still access the content thanks to the waybackmachine.

Try this link.
http://web.archive.org/web/20050205042530/http://phrankenstign.com/


----------



## JamesInNC

Thanks for the Wayback link. Got exactly what I needed!

James


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> How about the list of numbered guillotines?
> 
> OR is Phrank doing that as well?
> I would hate to see the thread lost in one of the cleanings.
> Think I better find it and bump it back up again.


Here's a link to the G-O-teen thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=4169

The List:

test version #0...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........Dan Jones
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........acctd
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.[/


----------



## TAY666

You know.
I completely forgot about the Polarpaedia, and I host the darn thing!


----------



## yamahog

And I own Guillotine #13. How cool is that?

--Hawg


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Who was that masked man?


----------



## phrankenstign

TAY666 said:


> Yeah, Phrank's site has been down for years now.
> 
> But you can still access the content thanks to the staypresentmachine.
> 
> Try this link.
> Polar Lights / Aurora - Phrankenstign's UNAUTHORIZED Playing Mantis Model Inventory


 
Hello there!
My web-site has never been down for years.


Due to various events in my life (including a 2.5 year stay in Wisconsin while my stuff was in storage) I neglected to update it.


There have been a couple of periods where it had gone down for a week or two due to technical problems with the hosting companies. However as soon as I found out, I corrected the problems immediately. Just recently (05/21/16), my hosting contract with iPage ended. The site went off-line the next afternoon. I made a new deal with web.com to host my site, and it was uploaded onto their servers and back on-line in the evening. There have been times when it's taken a couple of days for new server information to propagate, but not this time.

Anyway, I finally feel I have the time to update the site again. I have, in fact, already added quite a few bits of promotional information and pictures to it already. I recently purchased a couple of Toy Fair Press Kits, so they'll be added too. The stuff in my "Coming Soon" section will finally be added. Now it really will be soon! I have quite a bit of stuff that I meant to add years ago, but didn't. This year, I hope to add as much as possible.


I could use a bit of help from the members here to help close the book on the Playing Mantis/Polar Lights entries. As I was looking through some of the last Polar Lights kits I bought in 2005 from the Great American Rides series, I noticed some of them were actually released by RC2. I'd bought most of them on sale at Kay-Bee Toys. At the time I remember thinking perhaps RC2 had decided to clear the Playing Mantis warehouse of all product at a substantial discount---most were priced at $7.88. Upon examining them a few days ago, it became apparent to me the Playing Mantis Inc. copyrighted kits had 4 digit Model Numbers, while the RC2 Brands Inc. copyrighted kits had 5 digit Model Numbers. I don't know if I realized it back when I added the 5 digit Model Number kits to my site. My intent at this time is to remove those, unless someone here has evidence of Playing Mantis Inc. copyrighted kits with 5 digit Model Numbers. The ones in question are Model Numbers 53001-53004.


I don't dislike the RC2 nor Round 2 versions of Polar Lights. I've bought kits from both companies. However the intent of my site is to be as complete a reference site as possible for all things that were available with the Playing Mantis Inc. Polar Lights and Playing Mantis Inc. Aurora logo. I hope to include all promotional items as well. Now that I have a digital camera, it'll be a lot easier to add many of those as well.


If you have any items not already shown on my site, then please let me know. I'd like to add them. I'd like to make a deal with you to purchase them, or hopefully you would be willing to take pics of them and give me permission to add them to my site. Yama's Hawg has some great pics Russ Hooten was nice enough to send me with his permission to use.


HELP!!!


PS I've added some pages where not all of the pictures are being displayed yet. Please have patience. I'll be uploading the missing pics as soon as I can. I figure it'll be about a week to get all of them uploaded.


----------



## Radiodugger

Wow! This is amazing! I am...speechless! I gotta take time to look this all over! 

Doug


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Phrank ... Great to see you back!
I'd really like to see if you could find out who made this Bronze Forgotten Prisoner !?









Here's a link to the original thread on the subject....all these years later and I know no more than when I started this search.....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/325916-bronze-forgotten-prisoner-info.html
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Arronax

I really need to update this site since I created it way back. Not even sure I can remember how.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Ah-ha! Now this makes sense - sort of....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/568258-epilogue-1-thing-would-not-die.html


----------



## Malmklang

Wow. I'm misting over.................


----------



## daytime dave

Wow, a very interesting read. It's pretty cool to trace the history of the site and how it started. Very cool indeed.


----------



## crazy mike

Just watched a bio type program on the life and movies of Boris Karloff. Towards the end, his daughter is describing the cult items sent by fans and there's a shot of one of the Golden Frankies built by a hobby talk member. FYI.


----------

